# What tests do I need to be a sharer?



## EverythingatOnce (Oct 7, 2014)

My OH and I just had blood tests for amh, lh, and genetic testing for him for cystic fibrosis. I can't actually remember what everything was. They said one was to see my egg reserve and he had about 4 done. The results from which are going to take 2 to 3 months. He has azoospermia (0 counts) and one of the tests will be to indicate if he is producing sperm or not. So we don't know the cause yet.

Clinic told us it will most likely be ICSI with sperm retrieval (if that's an option otherwise donor).

I am considering egg sharing as a way to help with the costs as we only get 1 round with the NHS and they say it usually takes 3 rounds for success.

Instead of going mad while I wait for those test results, is there a way to get all the other tests I'll need in order to become an egg donor? Can anyone tell me what the tests are that i'll need and if I ask our clinic or my GP?

Thanks


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey..

Your best bet is to find a clinic that you are happy to egg share with and speak to them first as most will test you  that is included in the package.
They will firstly test your AMH level to see if your level fits in with their criteria and then they will go from there.

Some egg sharing clinics will charge you for the tests and thats when its best to see your GP, if its a nice GP, they will do it for free but not all will. I doubt your GP will test you now until you have actually seen a consultant at a clinic anyhow.

Good luck

Xx


----------

